

Ask HN: How to find right services/products to use in a startup? - h43k3r

Hi everyone,<p>I have been on Hacker News for the past 8 months and have seen numerous technology products ( for eg. getstream.io recently got featured) which can help a startup to complete the a product in very less time.<p>The problem I face is that its very difficult to get to the right service&#x2F;product when one starts developing.<p>Is their a proper way that you guys follow to search for these technologies or you just save them in pocket&#x2F;bookmarks&#x2F;evernote for future reference?<p>I know there are some lists which are maintained of Github&#x2F;Reddit but there are very generic and mostly about free services.
======
auganov
I usually start with google, see what open-source and "as a service" options
there are. 90% of the time there's a clear leader. If not I'll search for
articles/posts/topics about technologies that I shortlisted. I'll just keep on
consuming as much information until I feel like I understand the space.

I'm not sure if my intuition is right, but it sounds like you struggle with
not having well-defined needs?

------
wanghq
I made a toolbox. The tools were mostly suggested by HN community. It doesn't
answer what the right service/product you should choose but just provides a
list for reference.

If you have ideas about how to improve it to solve your problem, I am glad to
listen...

[http://www.hackertoolbox.com/](http://www.hackertoolbox.com/)

